# Manzanita



## texaswildman (Mar 16, 2016)

The one on the right I've shown here before, almost done with it. 
The one on the left is for my daughter. She wanted something to go fishing with and maybe use for hunting. I didn't want to give her anything with a point just yet. She is almost 12, so it's made to fit her smaller hand. 

The handle is manzanita burl, stabilized and surrounded by turquoise resin. Still a WIP but coming along. I included a better shot of when the poly was curing (yes, in my bathroom, shop was too dusty!...lol). I am still pretty new to knife making, but I enjoy the process and love adding interesting wood.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 16, 2016)

Those handles look great. Instead of a square edge how come you didn't make it rounded? I like it, but it looks like it broke, as if it was used to pry something.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## texaswildman (Mar 16, 2016)

Marc it actually started off rounded, as was the original shape of the file. I found that it didn't leave it with much at all to use as an initial piercing point. Squaring it off gives it just that little bit of point, but not enough to hurt herself too bad if she fell. But, I can see that it _could_ look like it just broke. I think I was going for the straight razor look, dunno.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 16, 2016)

aha...nice. I understand...I'm not knocking it. I do like it. It actually looks like a mini cleaver..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rockb (Mar 16, 2016)

Really cool.......manzanita is a great wood......ya done good on that one...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Mar 28, 2016)

The handle end casting and its color is soo cool!


----------

